# Your 2.5 5 Cylinder Repair parts list..... Genuine VW and Bosch parts found inside 07K-905-715-F, 101-905-601-F, 07K-906-433-B, 07K-907-601-A, 03C9-90



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

As I was looking through some threads I realized that I did not see an easy thread for anyone to find the 2.5L Repair parts. Therefore I am going to make one. Please feel free to let me know if there is anything you think I should add. I could list every VW 2.5 5cylinder part but Im trying to keep it to common failures and replacements. 

I also plan to add common fault codes associated with the failure of these items. Please feel free to chime in if there is one you dont see that you have experienced. 

Of course all parts listed are at least 25% of, and some much more

Our Main Page Can Be found here http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Default.aspx

Please note some 2.5 engines have variations in the parts that fit them. If you are unsure if one of these items is correct for your vehicle please send us a message with your vin. 


•Ignition Coil

Coils for your Volkswagen 2.5 engine
Factory 2.0T Replacement Coil this is the most current version 07K-905-715-F / 07K905715F





•Spark Plugs 
The VW 2.5 engine has 2 different plugs depending on application. Please contact us with your VIN if you are unsure which ones you need. 

101-905-601-F / 101905601F



101-905-600-C / 101905600C






• Sensors for Volkswagen 2.5

Crank Positions sensor for 2.5 5 cylinder 07K-906-433-B / 07K906433B

The part also might be referred to as a hall effect sensor. This part would likely be called sensor G28 by the ECM or engine computer when a fault code is stored. 





Cam Shaft Position Sensor 07K-907-601-A/ 07K907601A

This part may also be called an impulse sender. This also might be referred to as sensor G40 by the ECM or Engine Computer when a fault code is stored. 





MAP (Manifold Absolute Pressure) Sensor for 2.5 03C-906-051-F / 03C906051F




Mass Air Flow Sensor for VW 2.5 07C-906-461/ 07C906461




Coolant Temp Sensor Grey 2 Pin 06A-919-501-A / 06A919501A




2.5 Fuel Injector 07K-906-031-C/ 07K906031C






*• 2.5 Engine Parts *

VW 2.5 5 cylinder water pump 07K-121-011-B / 07K121011B
[URL="http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/07k-121-011-B-07K121011B/0/210"]
[/URL]


Oil Pan for 2.5 07K-103-600-A / 07K103600A




2.5 Oil Filter housing 07k-115-408 / 07k115408

This part may often be broken while changing your oil. The housing will crack which will require you to replace this. Oil filter included. 




Volkswagen 2.5 Throttle body or Throttle Valve housing 07K-133- 062-A / 07K103062A

THis part will often need to be replaced due to Throttle positions sensor faults 




VW 2.5 Camshaft chain Adjuster 07K-109-083-F / 07K109083F



2.5 5cyl Combination Valve 07K-131-351-C / 07K131351C



2.5 5cyl Secondary Air Pump 07K-131-333-A / 07K131333A



2.5L 5 Cylinder In tank electric fuel pump 1K0-919-051-DA or 1K0919051DA


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

*Your 2.5 5 Cylinder Repair parts list..... Genuine VW and Bosch parts found ins*

Great stuff, thanks guys


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

:thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

vr6-kamil said:


> Great stuff, thanks guys


Thanks glad you like


----------



## MisfitJason (May 9, 2012)

Awesome thread thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

MisfitJason said:


> Awesome thread thanks


Thanks


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

The info posted for each part (part numbers and likely problems).
The ease of navigating and finding what I was looking for.
Awesome prices and dedication to supplying this info to the community.

The above and more I'm probably forgetting has resulted in a customer for life on my part. Just made my first purchase over the weekend and many more will follow I'm sure.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

xtentual said:


> The info posted for each part (part numbers and likely problems).
> The ease of navigating and finding what I was looking for.
> Awesome prices and dedication to supplying this info to the community.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feed back and I'm glad you're happy. We do our very best to make that happen. 

I appreciate your order. Thanks for the business we hope to continue to earn it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

all the oem 2.5 vw part you need. Discounted every day


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

*Your 2.5 5 Cylinder Repair parts list..... Genuine VW and Bosch parts found i...*

Love your site. Just ordered 2 belts. I wish there was an iridium spark plug option like in the other engines. Of course not looking for oem plugs though


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

vr6-kamil said:


> Love your site. Just ordered 2 belts. I wish there was an iridium spark plug option like in the other engines. Of course not looking for oem plugs though


Thanks for the order. We appreciate the business very much. We also appreciate the feedback. We are working very hard to offer a great user experience on our site. While it is getting better we have a long way to go. 

In regards to the plugs. Is there a specific plug you're looking for? There don't seem to be any iridium options available for the 2.5. If there is something you're looking for I should have no problem getting that for you. 

Thanks for the business we hope to continue to earn it


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

*Your 2.5 5 Cylinder Repair parts list..... Genuine VW and Bosch parts found i...*



[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the order. We appreciate the business very much. We also appreciate the feedback. We are working very hard to offer a great user experience on our site. While it is getting better we have a long way to go.
> 
> In regards to the plugs. Is there a specific plug you're looking for? There don't seem to be any iridium options available for the 2.5. If there is something you're looking for I should have no problem getting that for you.
> 
> Thanks for the business we hope to continue to earn it


Of course, I will be back for more orders next month. Will buy coil plugs and regarding the spark plugs I found NGK Laser Platinum on Black Forest Industries web and some Brisk Silver Racing Spark Plugs on RAI Motorsport for the 2.5L.

I just want something more performance oriented over the stock spark plugs. I'm probably gonna go with NGK as I've never heard of Brisk. 

If I can get the NGK Laser Platinum spark plugs from you as well than I'd be great. As I'd rather do business with you. But again that will happen next month as I'm doing a tune up on my Audi right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

vr6-kamil said:


> Of course, I will be back for more orders next month. Will buy coil plugs and regarding the spark plugs I found NGK Laser Platinum on Black Forest Industries web and some Brisk Silver Racing Spark Plugs on RAI Motorsport for the 2.5L.
> 
> I just want something more performance oriented over the stock spark plugs. I'm probably gonna go with NGK as I've never heard of Brisk.
> 
> If I can get the NGK Laser Platinum spark plugs from you as well than I'd be great. As I'd rather do business with you. But again that will happen next month as I'm doing a tune up on my Audi right now.



We can get you the same laser platinum plugs of for your vehicle. Please shoot us an email when youre ready.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


>


Thanks for the order. We appreciate it very much


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

